# JohnsonGrass & Pastora



## mfwalker

Hello Hay folks,

I acquired a nice 150 acre place in April of this year and got a "freebie" cutting in May of the wild rye that sprung up all over North East Texas. However, the Johnson grass took over before the common/costal began to grow. I mowed the JG down to about 3-4" and expected the bermuda to catch up. Was I ever wrong. I just made it mad.

Local feed/fertilizer store reccommended Pastora and ,per the other comments on this excellent forum,I gave it a shot. My first issue was the JG had grown to the 2-4 foot range before I got it sprayed. It has now been 4 weeks and the JG is looking pretty bad and obivously getting sicker each day. The Ag teacher at our High School suggested this weekend that I mow the JG again, so the bermuda would be encouraged to come on stronger.	I am concerned that if I mow it now, the roots of the JG will be given a reprieve from the residual Pastora and not be killed off. I guess my question is whether the Pastora is all "used up" by now (4 weeks) or should I allow more time if the JG is still seeming to get weaker?

Thanks All.


----------



## Canderson012

I guess it depends in how much of a hurry you are to get this field bale ready one day. I used a herbicide called Pastureguard once and it did some damage in a weeks time but its nice to let those sink in for 30 days or more and really burn down the weeds. Best luck to you man! JG grows quick!


----------



## Mike120

JG is tough to get rid of. I think 4 weeks is long enough and I'd probably cut it. If it comes back, I'd either spot treat the clumps with Roundup (glyphosate) or, if there's a lot, I'd run a weed wiper over it with roundup in it......It will grow taller than the Coastal pretty quickly. I've never used Pastora for JG, but I've had very good results with Maverick.


----------



## mfwalker

Thanks Gents,

The Pastora took about 10 days to kick in, but since then it has really done a job on the JG. I think I will give it another week then cut it down.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Johnson grass does make a good cattle feed here. Cattle seem to love it







I just don't bale any if it has seeded so that the cattle don't spread the seed. I hate that stuff by the way and almost everyone around here fights it. I wish everyone including the highway dept. felt as strongly about it as the farmers do. Mike


----------



## knothead

I manage a 1500 acre farm in Benton, louisiana. There is a product called OUTRIDER that flat out kills all signs of johnson grass. Pastora did not do good for us.
ED


----------



## mfwalker

Thanks, nothead. I will consider Outrider on the short list of options for next year. The Pastora definately did NOT "flat out" kill it.

NDVA, I agree with your assement on the cows loving it!! Had a local cattleman tell me it is the first thing his cattle consume. A couple of weeks ago I took the back roads on a 400 mile round trip to central texas . Paid very close attention to the pastures with and without grazing animals. NONE of the pastures with catttle had JG and almost all the pastures (and roadsides) without cows were covered with it. But a lot of folks still hate it around here and will not buy the hay if they know it has JG in it.


----------



## cwright

Picture result looks good.

http://www.monsanto.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/ITO/Outrider-in-Bermudagrass-Hay-And-Pasture-Fields.pdf

Wow..... 520.00 for 20 oz.

Charles


----------



## Vol

Thanks Charles for the link on the Outrider....sounds tremendous....along with the price







 wonder how it affects orchard grass, timothy, and fescues??

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright

Wondering about it myself. I have a problem with JG and would like to get rid of it.

Charles


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

Outrider is the way go for JG. After about 3 years all you have to do is a little spot spraying.


----------



## Vol

hay&litter said:


> Outrider is the way go for JG. After about 3 years all you have to do is a little spot spraying.


Are you spraying bermuda?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

I was thinking about if I acquired a nearby farm that is infested in JG and has fescue also...I suppose I could round-up everything in late spring and then sow or sprig Bermuda...let it become established and then later eradicate the JG with outrider. If I did not like the Bermuda I could spray it out and then sow into a grass of my choosing?

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA

JG is a constant battle in our area. I think it grows faster than Kudzu, LOL.

I've found the key is to keep it cut down and not let it go to seed. I use a wick applicator with roundup and spot spray when necessary. I think Pastoral and other herbicides will work with the bermuda grasses, but if you have orchard, fescue, etc, you're pretty much out of luck - anything that will kill the JG will kill the other grasses as well.


----------



## gradyjohn

Best was to kill it is to cultivate it. Yes it is prolific because it can reproduce 3 ways. Spot spray with roundup or wick it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I think the best way to get rid of JG is to crop the land for several years with beans. It has worked for me and it gets sprayed several times each year and by the end of the second year, it is gone. I must admit that I also spot sprayed it by hand to eliminate spraying the whole field. So far, it is working. Am keeping my fingers crossed. Mike


----------



## Vol

Yea fellas, I am well acquainted with JG, but with glyphosate you won't kill it by spraying once....I am looking for a fast way and if I understand correctly, Outrider could be that one time killer? Just wanting to try to kill it all in a years time and that is not possible with glyphosate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120

Mike, I'm pretty sure Outrider is what Monsanto renamed Maverick....they use the same pictures between their brochures but I haven't looked further. Maverick is expensive, but it works. I still have a little left that I horde and use to spot spray the odd JG plant.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

I think Pastoria is renamed Accent, which supposidly killed johnsongrass in corn. The gripe was it did not kill fox tail or Texas Panicum.

The word of mouth advise for a local growing Eastern Gammagrass was to use Accent. His trouble was he had every grass under the sun but JG. :-(

Bermudagrass growing next to a flood water only ditch or stream subject to local flooding, will be thick with JG.

Now johnsongrass, ryegrass, rescuegrass, & yellow foxtailare our major grassy weed problem. We used to have dallasgrass problems, but filling small depressions and lots of fertilizer discourages dallasgrass.


----------



## mike55333

Could anyone please provide a mix ratio per gallon for spot spraying Outrider and also Pastora. All I've been told about Outrider is to measure 1 oz. per gallon and for Pastora measure 1 ml or 1/4 teaspoon per gallon with a surfactant added to the mix in a hand sprayer. I've just got small patches to deal with for Johnson grass. Thanks.


----------



## weedman

A rule of thumb for backpack spot spraying is that you are putting out 50 gpa. That’s a rule of thumb. Some do more, some less. Most folks tend to wet down the spot they are spot spraying. Either one of these I’d go with 1.25 oz/A. If you divide that by the 50, you get 0.025 oz in a gallon. That’s just a tad over 11 grams in each gallon. If you have a digital scale that’s much easier. Add surfactant at 0.25% v/v, or roughly 10 ml in a gallon.


----------



## gradyjohn

You might try Rezilon this fall and next spring. It gets rye and not sure about JG. I found the best was is to attempt to make it as a hay crop ... it'll die on you for sure then maybe the Bermuda will pop up.


----------

